# More Business protesting Obama Care



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well they are not protesting but are lobbying to have the "full time" be converted to 40 hours a week and not 30.

So lets recap about the business we have been hearing about.... Wendy's franchise in Nebraska, Denny's in Flordia, Quizznos (Can't remember the city) and Kroger Food Chain.... now Dunkin Donuts. All small buisness and small franchise's open to small businesses. Just wait until Mc D's takes a stance of the $0.99 cent value meals goes to $1.50 so they can pay for insuraning all the 30 hour a week people.

Like I stated many times before.....this bill did nothing to lower the cost of actual health care. So in-turn that doesn't lower insurance costs. Just a very, very poor bill and all it was designed to do is get the goverments fingers more into the healthcare so they can get their hands on the cash....period.

http://money.msn.com/now/post.aspx?post ... d447765aa+



> Dunkin' takes shot at modifying Obamacare
> The company is lobbying the government to narrow the Affordable Care Act's definition of 'full time,' which would mean fewer employees for it insure.
> 
> The question of who counts as a full-time worker is coming under fire from Dunkin' Brands (DNKN -1.64%), which wants the government to narrow its definition under Obamacare. That's because it wants to avoid paying health insurance for Dunkin' Donuts employees who work as little as 30 hours a week.
> ...


----------

